# [D2G] ICS Hack For Us Band Unlockers?



## Tommino (May 8, 2012)

I'm sorry for who read the title so fast to believe that here may be the band unlock for ICS 

Mine would just a question/request to main releaser on ICS roms for D2G (AOKP, MIUI, CM9, Gummy): would it be possible to include the GSM band unlock as for GB (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8326-d2g-gingerbread-hack-for-us-band-unlockers/) into ICS kernel?

Thanks guys for all the work you're doing in place of Moto


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

It should work as is since it is baseband dependent, not kernel dependent. To my knowledge, just stay on one of the froyo basebands and you are good to go.


----------



## Tommino (May 8, 2012)

interesting, I was thinking that the baseband firmware was also linked to the kernel version....
So, technically, if I install the baseband unlocker for .608 and then, for example, your ICS AOKP or Gummy ICS, the resulting baseband should be still the one before flashing the rom...
I'll ask in the unlock thread if anybody has already tried


----------

